# Blue Bird For Sale In Texas



## Robertriley (Aug 9, 2016)

I want it but he won't ship it.

http://mcallen.craigslist.org/atq/5707390082.html


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow original paint too!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Aug 9, 2016)

Dooode! Not cool! Lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2016)

What an A$$


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 9, 2016)

Ya made me look............................


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 9, 2016)

ya I did to I heat that


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 10, 2016)

You got me...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> What an A$$



I have the pitchforks if you want to meet in front of his house in about an hour

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I want it but he won't ship it.
> 
> http://mcallen.craigslist.org/atq/5707390082.html



How bad do you want it?  There's no price.
I hate that!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Almost as bad as people who put just "Bluebird" in the title and you find out its just a stem! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2016)

This is a strong argument as to why we need a thumbs-down option.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 11, 2016)

false advertising.... nothing is better than grape juice...... nothing


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 11, 2016)

Screw that, there's plenty more bluebird to be had and most will deliver or local [wink]: https://www.google.com/search?q=blu...dlUTsEfFGFzBulR8U&q=bluebird products&imgrc=_


----------

